# Holy Christ!



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got a package in the mail, opened it, and there were about 25 cigars in there! OMG...Who sent them to me??? I don't know how to repay you =P Thank you so SOOOOO much! I cannot fit them all in my box so will they be fine in the bag with a sponge for a while???


Thanks sooooooooo much again =]]


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Time to get a bigger box.........


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

use tupperware.. it works great


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> use tupperware.. it works great


I don't want to point fingers but I think I know who the guilty party is........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Pythone luves you..... maybe it was him!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

What state did it come from? The First State Jihad has many targets?


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

These bad boys came from a Mr. Mozzo from the state of Deleware =P


















I do have some tupperware so I will put some in those if they can even fit....they are pretty long. I will hopefully get a humidor soon. I definetly NEED one now =P

Thanks again Mr. Mozzo.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like you just got hit by The First State Jihad :lol: Nice hit Anton!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice hit Anton.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Who is Anton and whats Jihad? Im am very confused.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit anton


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

every noob needs a few rockets.

Save the Perdomo for a special day.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Will do Will do. My box is somewhat packed, is that not good for humidity reasons etc etc? Also, what would be a good, cheap humidor? I will hopefully be getting one within the next couple of months.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> Will do Will do. My box is somewhat packed, is that not good for humidity reasons etc etc? Also, what would be a good, cheap humidor? I will hopefully be getting one within the next couple of months.


there is a site called cheaphumidors.com check that place out for about 40 or 50 bucks you can get a nice set-up for your new hobby. It is well worth the money if you plan on continuing this fine hobby of ours


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Alrighty sounds good. I just dont want my cigars to go bad or anything like that but they hopefully wont, as my current setup, the box, seems to be doing fine. I do notice a few spots here and there on some cigars but it doesnt look like mold or anything...least I hope not.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> Alrighty sounds good. I just dont want my cigars to go bad or anything like that but they hopefully wont, as my current setup, the box, seems to be doing fine. I do notice a few spots here and there on some cigars but it doesnt look like mold or anything...least I hope not.


I dont think you need to worry about mold keeping them in a box you might need to worry about them drying out. Like I said before, The 50 bucks to buy a nice humidor will potentially save you a ton of money in the future. You dont want your entire investment of smokes drying up. BTW keeping them in that baggy will keep them good for about a week then you will need to start thinking about somthing more permanent. If you have some decent tupperware that keeps an airtight seal you can use that for the time being. Also when you use a sponge with water inside your box, or bag make sure you are using distilled water not regular tap or bottled water. check out this thread for some tips on making your own humidor and humidity devices. These are cheap, easy and keep your stogies very nice..........http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=3042


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

The only reason I think my box is pretty good is because it lands on a cushion of air when dropprd and I also have a digital Hydrometer which reads at about 75 percent although Im not absolutly sure its reading 100 percent correct but still that seems good enough. I will upgrade to a Humidor really soon just to be on the safe side. Here are all my cigars I have now. The ones 'standing' are being kept in a tupperware box, currently.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Anton said:


> every noob needs a few rockets.
> 
> Save the Perdomo for a special day.


Yoo de man, Anton. Sweet hit, nicely done.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


Cycleman said:


> Pythone luves you..... maybe it was him!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit Anton!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

And here I was thinking the BBS layed down that beat down....

Way to keep under the RADAR Anton!!! Sweet hit!



Mango - Anton is a member of this board. Looks like he "bombed" you myfriend. "Jihad" is an on going joke amoung us. As we bomb each other we've assigned cool little terrorist names to ourselves here are just a few:

BBS - The orgnial terrorist group. Based out of the Midwest. Always a target.

AM - Amish Mafia. Based out of the Northwest. Recent group discovered. 

Great White - This guy is solo and has been known to strike with lethal attacks.

Python - Another solo terrorist although believed to be associated with the BBS. Watch out for this one.

There are others but I don't want to give away all the intel. Just pay attention to the bombing threads and you'll start to figure this out.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

haha awesome. I think I want to get bombed more often! But not now as I barely have space for the debris recently collected =P 

Not to digress too much but is distilled water an ABSOLUTE as far as humidification goes or will tap water/bottled water be fine?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

JAX said:


> And here I was thinking the BBS layed down that beat down....
> 
> Way to keep under the RADAR Anton!!! Sweet hit!
> 
> ...


The BBS has reorganized and announcments will be made when our spokesman finds the time to disclose a full report.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

used distilled water... tap water and impurifications that can lead to bad things happening to your cigar


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

A guy in the cigar shop said I should run the disk under tap water for a few seconds and its good to go. I'll get some distilled water today in case though. I just seasoned my box so it shall be really good to go by tomorrow or so.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

*NEVER, EVER USE TAP WATER*

This can not be over emphasized. Use only distilled water.

A note on bombs.

Bombings are STRICTLY voluntary and is our way of sharing cigars with each other. Participation in bombs is not required to be active with this board. We get creative with how we bomb each other and even more creative with how we post our public thanks.

If you have the means to deploy your own bombs then feel free (but again is not expected nor required) - but I caution you...once you fire on someone you become fair game for the group. Some of these cats can level your community faster then you can run so becareful with whom you target out. :lol:

Return fire is NEVER expected.

You'll get the hang of this as you visit more and more often.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

haha sound awesome. I will definetly try it out but I don't really have anything good to bomb with =// BUT I will try it out for sure


----------

